# Questions pour aller dans l'armee



## joquebec (8 Nov 2008)

Salut a tous , je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai eu l'occasion dans connaitre un peu sur le furum en le regardant.

J'aimerais savoir si des personnes pourraient m'aider, car moi je veux aller a l'annee prepatoire a st-jean pour etre elof,cependant je crois que mes notes ne sont pas suffisante.

J'ai termine mon secondaire et j'ai eu 76 % de moyenne en 4 avec mathematiques 436 et sciences 436 et ensuite j'ai fais fais ma chimie , physique et mathematique 536 en 5 mais j'ai eu une petite moyenne general de 77 % et je crois que cela n'est pas suffisant pour entre au CMR en tant qu"officier de la police militaire ou officier de l'ogistique.

Si quelqu'un qui peut m'aider ,car il a deja ete dans la meme situa tion que moi , sont le ou la bienvenue et autres commentaire. 

Je voudrais aussi savoir, moi j'ai ete responsable d'un comite de la remise de diplome, cela est-il suffisant . Et je fais de l'entrenement au gym avec un programme depuis un mois , mais je jou dehors quelque fois avec mes amis.Cela est-il suffisant pour la condition physique.

Merci ! ;D


----------



## Narcisse (8 Nov 2008)

Salut Jo,

Pour ta moyenne général, tout va bien. Le collège militaire demande une moyenne minimal de 70% alors tu n'auras pas de mal avec ça. Dépendant du bacc auquel tu veux prendre part, on te demandera physique et/ou chimie de sec. 5. Évidemment, les maths 536 sont obligatoire ainsi que 2 cours de français au Cégep. Si tu n'as pas tes 2 unités de français au Cégep, tu peux entrer au collège militaire en tant que membre Junior et tu auras à passer par St-Jean pour faire des cours d'appoint pour obtenir ces 2 cours de français. Donc à la place de faire ce bac en 4 ans, tu le feras en 5 ans. Si tu décide de faire un année de Cégep à la place pour obtenir tes cours nécessaire à l'entrer, tu seras considéré comme membre Senior donc bacc en 4 ans, mais dans les deux cas ça revient pas mal au même.

Pour le comité de remise des diplôme, c'est sûr que tu devras le souligner lorsque tu rempliras ton formulaire d'enrôlement ainsi que durant ton entrevue puisque c'est considérer comme du bénévolat.

Pour ta forme physique, il y a des standards que tu peux retrouver un peu partout sur le site de la défense national ou encore ici ou même sur forces.ca. Tu pourras peut-être t'y comparer un peu si tu veux.

Hésites pas si tu as d'autres questions !

Narcisse


----------



## joquebec (9 Nov 2008)

Merci d'avoir pris la temps de m'ecrire , cela va m'aider ;D. Toi Narcisse , es-tu en processus d'etre au Cmr ou tu avais les informations la dessus.


----------



## Klinkaroo (9 Nov 2008)

J'ai appliquer au CMR avec une moyenne dans les alentours des tiennes et j'ai été accepter donc je ne croit pas que cela est un probleme.


----------



## joquebec (9 Nov 2008)

J'ai quelques questions   ???

tu etudie en quoi  ?et les questions en entrevu resemble a quoi ? as -tu ete dans les cadets ? et le temps d'attende etais-tu long ?

Merci !  ;D


----------



## Narcisse (9 Nov 2008)

Je ne suis pas étudiant au CMR, j'ai simplement eu les informations. J'étais au CRFC pas plus tard que ce vendredi après-midi donc c'était encore tout frais dans ma tête. L'entrée au CMR était notre principale discussion avec le recruteur puisque un ami veut y étudier.


----------



## joquebec (9 Nov 2008)

tu n'as pas appliquer pour officier d'artilerie Narcisse ? ???


----------



## Narcisse (10 Nov 2008)

Oui, Officier d'artillerie mais par le programme PFOEP. C'est à dire qu'à la place d'obtenir un bacc au collège militaire, je l'obtiendrai à temps partiel, le soir, lors de mon contrat initial de 10 ans. Donc je commencerai à travailler tout de suite mais j'étudirai pendant un peu plus longtemps... :


----------



## joquebec (13 Nov 2008)

ha! sais-tu c`est quoi le genre de questions qu`on te pose en entrevue et le genre de questions mathematiques au test d`aptitude et qui choisi les dates de l`entrevue et du test.MERCI! ;D


----------



## Narcisse (13 Nov 2008)

L'entrevue c'est comme pour tout autre emploi. Enfin, ça y ressemble, c'est sûr que les FC en demandent d'avantage mais tu peux trouver certaines infos sur des pdf qui traînent sur forces.ca. Pour le TAFC, la partie des maths est pas tellement difficile. Assure toi seulement de te pratiquer à refaire des additions, soustractions, multiplications et divisions sur papier, ça va te sauver la vie puisque c'est juste à ça que tu as droit, du papier et un crayon. Ceux qui décident des dates c'est le CRFC direct. Donc c'est eux, selon leur disponibilité qui te donneront les dates pour le TAFC, Entrevue, Médical, etc... Si tu es chanceux, tu pourras tout faire le même jour sinon tu auras plusieurs rendez-vous. Moi j'y ai été deux fois !


----------



## joquebec (15 Nov 2008)

Ok, mais moi je veux aller donner mes papier au debut decembre pour le CMR 2009,cela est-il trop tard ? Car je sais que j'ai des test a faire.En plus je pars en voyage du 18 au 25 decembre et travail a temps plein, donc c'est tres difficille : . Mais bon , en d'autres mots, j'aimerais savoir si je vais porter mes papier en decembre, sais-tu trop tard avec les tests que je dois passer pour aller au cmr en aout 2009.

Merci a ceux ou celles qui ont les renseignements et merci narcisse pour ton aide.

joquebec


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

Pourquoi pas les faire aujourd'hui et les donner au CRFC lundi?


----------



## Narcisse (15 Nov 2008)

Non, c'est pas trop tard. Mon ami est aller porter ses papiers hier après-midi. Si tu peux le faire maintenant, fais-le maintenant ! Le recruteur nous a dit qu'on avait jusqu'à Janvier pour postuler pour la prochaine année. Par contre, ça marche un peu à la sauce des Cégeps au Québec, il y a plusieurs tours de sélections. Les forces canadiennes s'adapteront à ton horaire chargé mais peut-être qu'il te faudra prendre une journée de congé pour aussi les satisfaire. Bref, le mieux c'est de porter les papiers et voir tes disponibilités avec les recruteurs au CRFC.


----------



## joquebec (15 Nov 2008)

j'ai jusqu'a la fin janvier ou au debut janvier .SupersonicMax , je ne peux pas aller porter mes papier maintenant ,car le ministere ont changer leur sisteme informatique, par consequent, je n'ai pas encore eu mon releve de notes du MELS et mon diplome.Ils m,ont dit que je vais l'avoir au debut decembre.Cependant, si Narcisse me dit que je peux aller porter mes papier en decembre, je vais y aller en decembre et faire mes test  a la fin decembre ou au debut de janvier(si je peux, c'est ma question).

@+  ;


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

Ils ont pas besoin de tous les relevés de notes immédiatement.  Amène les relevés quand tu les as.  Fais le reste ASAP


----------



## Narcisse (15 Nov 2008)

C'est évident que puisque tu postules pour entrer au collège militaire les relevés de note sont très important. Je crois par contre, comme SupersonicMax le dit, que tu peux tout de même faire toute la paperasse maintenant et leur amener tes relevés du MELS un peu plus tard. Je peux pas te dire les délais dans lesquels ils peuvent te faire passer le TAFC, le médical et l'entrevue, pour ça, il faut vraiment voir avec eux.

 Est-ce que, par contre, tu as les pré-requis pour y entrer ? Tu nous parles du relevé de note et diplôme d'études secondaires là je crois. Il te faut minimum français 1 & 2 de Cégep ainsi que mathématiques 536 et ça c'est pour les bacc en art. Si tu comptes aller dans le côté génie & scientifique, il te faudra, en plus des pré-requis nommé plus haut, chimie et physique de secondaire 5.


----------



## joquebec (15 Nov 2008)

oui, j'ai mathematique 536, chimie 534 , physique 534 , mathematique 436 , science physique 436 , et 70 % et plus de moyenne general en 4 et 5.


----------



## joquebec (15 Nov 2008)

j'ai juste mon francais 5 avec 80 % en oral , 66 % en lecture et 90% en ecriture.Anglais de 5 avec 92 % en oral, 68 % en comprehension oral, 88% en lecture et 100% en ecriture. mais j'ai pas mon cegep en anglais et francais,mais je veux aller a l'annee prepatoire.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

Amene tes documents ASAP.  Les notes du CEGEP sont pas si importante que ca pour l'année prep...  L'important, c'est que tu ais passé le secondaire (critere de sélection).  Amene tes notes de CEGEP plus tard.


----------



## Narcisse (16 Nov 2008)

Okay alors puisque tu n'as pas les pré-requis exigés pour entrer en tant que Senior, tu entreras en tant que Junior et comme tu l'as dit, tu auras une année préparatoire à faire où on te donneras toutes les outils nécessaires pour que tu obtiennes tes 2 niveaux de français de Cégep. Donc tes années d'études augmentent de +1. Tu feras donc ton bacc en 5 ans au lieu de 4, à cause de cette année préparatoire. Sinon pour le reste ça va super bien, de super notes et tous les cours possibles, excellent.


----------



## joquebec (17 Nov 2008)

Ok merci a tout les trois NARCISSE , SUPERSONICMAX ET KLINKAROO. J`ai eu plusieurs reponses a mes questions .

Je vais faire le plus rapidement possible pour aller porter mes papier et ensuite passer les test. j`espere avant la fin janvier! 

Neanmoins, je ne vais pas pouvoir passer les trois test le meme jours, car je porte des lunettes et je ne dois pas poster mes lunettes pour le test d`aptitude quoi que je peux le faire mais ils vont surment me donner mon TAFC (1 journee) et medical suivi de l`entrevue.

J`espere que lexamen medical de la vue n`est pas trop difficille ainsi que l`entrevue. 

Je me demande si par exemple si :


----------



## joquebec (17 Nov 2008)

Dsl voici la suite: si cest possible qu`il soit en mesure de passer tout mes test avant le 18 decembre ,si j`y vais le 4 decembre.Le centre de recrutement n`est pas ouvert le samedi ou le dimanche?

Merci a tous! joquebec


----------



## Narcisse (17 Nov 2008)

Moi, personnellement, ça a été assez rapide. Ça a pris même pas une semaine avant d'avoir un appel pour effectuer mes divers tests. Et non, le CRFC n'est pas ouvert les fin de semaines. 

Pour le test de la vue, c'est rien de difficile... C'est un test d'acuité visuel comme tu le fais lorsque tu vas chez l'optométriste... On te met des lettres projetées sur le mur et tu dois en lire le plus possible. 

Voilà !


----------



## joquebec (18 Nov 2008)

C`est bon !  Mais là, je fais pression sur le ministère du quebec pour qu`il se dépeche à envoyer mes resultats,car je veux que tout cela soit règlé rapidement.Cependat, si en decendre,il n`est pas trop tard, je vais y aller là ,car c`est plus dans mes diponibilités.En décembre, on se retrouve a etre au premier tour? ???

"+

PS: J`espere que mes questions vont aussi aider d`autres personnes au canada. ;D


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Nov 2008)

La facon qu'il me l'avait expliquer lorsque je suis aller meme si tu va le porter en decembre le panneaux de selection s'assis pas avant Fevrier je croit pour regarder les dossier. Donc apres que tu finisse toutes tes tests ils vont envoyer ton dossier je sais pas trop ou pis ca va attendre jusqu'en février. Donc Decembre c'est pas du tout trop tard.


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Nov 2008)

joquebec, vas porter tes documents au CRFC meme si tu as pas tes notes du CEGEP...  Tu as déjà les pré-requis et ca va te donner plus de temps.  Oublie pas qu'il peut y avoi rdes "glitchs" dans ton application, comme un probleme medical que tu ne savais pas.  Ca peut prendre du temps rectifier ce genre de situation.


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Nov 2008)

Exactement, les notes c'est pas le plus important pis tu peut toujours les apporter plus tard, mais si faut que t'aille voir ton medicin pour faire disgner quelque chose de medical ca peut prendre des semaines avoirs des rendez-vous ect.

Moi je te sugere d'y aller le plus tot possible avec ce que tu as deja et lorsque tu a le reste tu le porte au fur et a mesure.


----------



## Narcisse (19 Nov 2008)

Pareillement ! 

J'approuve ces deux dernières affirmations !


----------



## joquebec (20 Nov 2008)

c'est bon! Je vais dans la mesure du possible y aller jeudi soir prochain, au CRFC, porter mes documents.Narcisse ,sais-tu si il reste plusieurs places, quand tu as parlé avec le recruteur pour le CMR (prépatoire)?  ??? ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Nov 2008)

Je ne crois pas qu'il y a eu de sélection encore.  Ca se fait tout en février.


----------



## Narcisse (21 Nov 2008)

Ouais, encore aucune sélection. 

Jeudi soir ? Assure toi au moins d'arriver avant 16h parce que c'est habituellement l'heure de fermeture.


----------



## Klinkaroo (21 Nov 2008)

Et la selection est un peu differente. Si example ya 20 places de disponible c'est pas les 20 premiers personnes avec les pre-requis qui vont les avoirs. Si ils recoivent 60 applications ils vont prendre les 20 meilleurs des 60. Donc inquiete toi pas trop pour la place.

Bonne Chance


----------



## joquebec (21 Nov 2008)

Merci!  ;D Mais Narcisse , le jeudi , le CRFC ne ferme pas à 21 heure ?  ???


----------



## Narcisse (21 Nov 2008)

Ah... peut-être mais tu devrais t'en assurer... 

Appelles les demain !


----------



## joquebec (22 Nov 2008)

Klinkaroo , tu étudie au CMR pour être dans quel domaine des forces canadiennes?  ???


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Nov 2008)

En faite j'allait etudier en "Computer Engineering" pis aller comme Génie des communications et électronique mais j'ai pas passer ma chimie et mon francais du secondaire (PS c'est les deux seuls, francais c'etais a 56% pis le reste de mes cours j'avait passer a 80%, une profe a marde au secondaire peut vraiment faire chier) donc j'ai pas pu y aller. Je suis retourner aux adultes et j'ai passer mon francais en 4 mois mais je suis jamais aller reprendre ma chimie ou reappliquer au CMR. Je vais probablement regretter plus tard mais la j'essaye de poursuivre ma carriere comme AVN.


----------



## joquebec (22 Nov 2008)

C`est poche pour ton prof ! Tu devrais aller ,dans ce cas, à l`Université et entrer dans le programme d`enrolement direct des officiers ou continu d`étudier dans le domaine que tu aime, il n`est jamais trop tard pour entrer dans les Forces Canadiennes en tant qu`officier ou MR.


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Nov 2008)

Bah mon but en se moment je croit c'est de devenir Flight Engineer, on va voir ou que ca va aller je croit. Sinon je peut tjrs retourner a l'universite plus tard comme tu dit.


----------



## joquebec (6 Dec 2008)

Voilà mes documents officiels pour entrer dans l`armée est maintenant remis au CRFC,mais pour ouvrir mon dossier ,ils doivent avoir mon bulletin de 3 , 4 et 5 eme secondaire . Cependant , le gros est fait. ;D Il devrais me rappeler dans 2 a 3 semaines ,mais je vais devoir attendre a jeudi soir prochain avant de remettre mes bulletins.

joquebec


----------



## joquebec (13 Dec 2008)

Yes, mon dossier est maintenant ouvert  ;D .Ils vont m`appeler pour mes tests.je vais devoir faire tout en un mois et au mois de mars , je vais avoir ma reponse.


----------



## Klinkaroo (13 Dec 2008)

C'est excellent, donne nous des nouvelles.


----------



## joquebec (30 Dec 2008)

avec plaisir

a+


----------

